# Harley (PEW) x Chico (Unmarked Brindle) *Updated*



## MeganSandbox (Aug 3, 2010)

I literally JUST took updated pictures of my very first litter of mouse pups! They were born 6 days ago- a WHOPPING litter of 17 to a virgin female. Mom is a PEW and dad is an unmarked brindle (Thanks guys!!). The babies are... surprisingly varied! I was expecting a bunch of white babies, but I got some surprising results.

I have a friend who breeds rats, and she's helped me _tentatively_ assign colors/patterns to the beebs. If you guys have any input, PLEASE chime in  I'm 100% new to breeding mice, but I want to do the best I can for them.

The day after they were born-


















Today (Day 6)-

Two blacks(?) and a chocolate(?)









The choco on his own









Four brindles(?) One is not pictured here









My favorite! Very heavily patterned brindle(?)









Another really cute baby


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

The 'chocolate' is actually an Agouti (wild like colour)

And lovely looking markings on those brindles!!!  They are looking a little under developed for nearly a week old, but 17 is ALOT in a litter, and thats not always a good thing in the long run. Keep and eye on them to make sure they are being fed and growing properly, runts in litters don't usually make for very healthy adults.

Sounds to me like your Fawn daddy is actually an unmarked brindle!

W xx


----------



## MeganSandbox (Aug 3, 2010)

WillowDragon said:


> The 'chocolate' is actually an Agouti (wild like colour)
> 
> And lovely looking markings on those brindles!!!  They are looking a little under developed for nearly a week old, but 17 is ALOT in a litter, and thats not always a good thing in the long run. Keep and eye on them to make sure they are being fed and growing properly, runts in litters don't usually make for very healthy adults.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'm not very good with the markings an all, but I really love these little guys! And as for litter size- I was FLOORED! I expected it to stay within 10 or so (from what I read) and BAM! I peek in the box the next day and I have a pile of pinks that I cant even eyeball as far as counting goes! Momma has been very good with them, I'm very pleased. I was actually really worried that she'd had so many initially, so I fed off a lot the first day after she had them. She's very attentive, though, so aside from brief checks and spot cleaning in her tank, I try and leave her be to take care of them as much as possible.

She's a little wary of people still anyway


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

The daddy was probly an unmarked brindle 
Cute


----------



## MeganSandbox (Aug 3, 2010)

windyhill said:


> The daddy was probly an unmarked brindle
> Cute


Seems so! Thank you very much :3


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Those brindles are really fabulous looking; can't wait to see what they look like in a couple months. The babies are a decent size considering the size of the litter.


----------



## MeganSandbox (Aug 3, 2010)

moustress said:


> Those brindles are really fabulous looking; can't wait to see what they look like in a couple months. The babies are a decent size considering the size of the litter.


Thanks very much! I'm really excited about them  The only thing is that they're all starting to look like boys. Oh well, they'll have nice homes either here or with close friends either way!


----------



## MeganSandbox (Aug 3, 2010)

Pictures taken this morning of the little wigglers, it's so exciting to see their colors come in and brighten each day. Here they are all snuggled up together in their nest.









Nice brindle boy(?)- looks like he's going to be light tan (maybe with some white) with blackish brindling 


















My little agouti boy- he feels just like velvet!









One of the black babies-









And this little one is rapidly becoming my favorite! His/her brindling isn't as intense as some of the other pups, but...









I know it's hard to see, but she has a small upside-down heart just above her tail. I hope it brightens up and fills in as her fur starts to come in more


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Brilliant photos! Congrats on the babbers x


----------



## MeganSandbox (Aug 3, 2010)

Onyx said:


> Brilliant photos! Congrats on the babbers x


Thanks so much! They're super cute, I think I'm addicted :3


----------



## MeganSandbox (Aug 3, 2010)

Finally managed to sort the babies with some help from the forum members on here 

The fellas-









The ladies-









The agouti boy-









My favorite brindle girl, I named her Heart :3









The brindles-









The black girls-


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

pretty babys  i like the lower black one looks like it has some white markings on the legs? or is that just shine?


----------



## MeganSandbox (Aug 3, 2010)

Artuntaure said:


> pretty babys  i like the lower black one looks like it has some white markings on the legs? or is that just shine?


I'm not sure, actually, I think it might just be lighter colored fur on her legs  I'll have to get better pictures tomorrow


----------



## MeganSandbox (Aug 3, 2010)

Got new pics of the kids- they're so adorable. I dont know how I'm going to get rid of them.
































































The rambunctious boys-









The sweet and quiet girls-


----------



## MeganSandbox (Aug 3, 2010)

Got some updated pictures of the babies today  All have their eyes open and are wandering around mom's tank. Against my better judgment, I named some of them. I couldn't help myself!

Jake-


















Finn-









Marceline-


















Bubblegum-


















These two dont have names, but I love them anyway XD




























And finally, my keeper, Heart-


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

What fabulous photos! They are all adorable, and those brindles are just wonderful. The stripes are so bold and clear! I love the little agouti boy too and he's got to come to live with me how many hours would it take to drive there from Mpls I wonder.....


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

I am a sucker for brindles, and these are no exception! Very pretty bubs!


----------



## MeganSandbox (Aug 3, 2010)

moustress said:


> What fabulous photos! They are all adorable, and those brindles are just wonderful. The stripes are so bold and clear! I love the little agouti boy too and he's got to come to live with me how many hours would it take to drive there from Mpls I wonder.....


Thank you :3 I love taking pictures, and they're MUCH more relaxed than either of their parents, so they're super easy to get pictures of XD And as far as driving goes- a LONG time! XD According to MapQuest-

Total Travel Estimate: 15 hours 54 minutes / 956.04 miles

I wish you were closer, though! I've only had a few people who were interested in taking a few of them and they backed out :/ So now I have seven babies (About a week and two days till they're weaned) who still need new homes!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, I really DO know how long it would take as I used to travel all over to SF conventions...just for giggles I'm gonna map your location...I love maps.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Clearly, I'd go through S. St. Marie..I've done that before from Buffalo to Minneapolis via Toronto (World SF convention 1973-Torcon My first worldcon)


----------



## MeganSandbox (Aug 3, 2010)

XD I just did from Minneapolis to Alden, I assumed it would be a rough guess, and sometimes MapQuest lies to me and takes me on a route that is longer than it has to be.


----------



## Amelia66 (Jun 12, 2010)

Second to last picture ... oh so cute <3


----------



## MeganSandbox (Aug 3, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

